# savage model 74 rifle



## pilot (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,people..would like information on a savage single shot 22 lr model 74 dropping block rifle. what is this rifle worth if you know. any help would be greatly appreciated. email off forum if you wish.

many thanks,pilot


----------

